# Dell Inspiron 15R (5537)



## nandu26 (Oct 16, 2013)

Any opinion about the new laptop from Dell - Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop - Mainstream laptops from Dell
4th Gen Intel® Core™ i7-4500U
Windows 8 Single Language
8GB RAM, 1TB HDD
2GB AMD Radeon HD 8850M GDDR5

Price - 68K


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

Laptop looks good on specsheet.


----------



## iamzero (Oct 17, 2013)

what about this one guys?

Buy Dell Inspiron 15(7537) laptop online from best store | compuindia

i am planning to buy one of these:

Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop - Mainstream laptops from Dell
Buy Dell Inspiron 15(7537) laptop online from best store | compuindia
lenovo y510p

I have no issues with range in these 3, just want the best amongst these.  and any one has confirmed comparison between gt750m and this Radeon HD 8850M GDDR5 which one is better?


----------



## nandu26 (Oct 17, 2013)

if u wait for next 10 days then u will get lappy with windows 8.1



iamzero said:


> what about this one guys?
> 
> Buy Dell Inspiron 15(7537) laptop online from best store | compuindia
> 
> ...



*www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?...=radeon-hd-8850m-2gb-gddr5-vs-geforce-gt-640m


----------



## iamzero (Oct 17, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> if u wait for next 10 days then u will get lappy with windows 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 8850M 2GB GDDR5 compare Nvidia GeForce GT 640M GPU



Its 650m not 640m. Which one should i choose from these 3 for best performance and extreme use?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> if u wait for next 10 days then u will get lappy with windows 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> *www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?...=radeon-hd-8850m-2gb-gddr5-vs-geforce-gt-640m



Windows 8.1 is free for windows 8 users, SO no need to worry about it.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2013)

^^But it is a big update about 3.5 gb


----------



## iamzero (Oct 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^But it is a big update about 3.5 gb



my questions remains unanswered!


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 18, 2013)

If you can afford it, go for the Y510p, which is built as a gaming laptop, unlike the dell one.
Also 750m with GDDR5 is faster than 8850m.
Plus, you get a 1080p screen with backlit keyboard.

Nothing more you can ask from a laptop except maybe a 780m and a SSD


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2013)

iamzero said:


> my questions remains unanswered!


Why don't you start a new thread. Answer from my side is y510p.


----------



## technick89 (Oct 27, 2013)

can u do gaming with dual core ultra low processor?
with high end graphic card....


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 27, 2013)

technick89 said:


> can u do gaming with dual core ultra low processor?
> with high end graphic card....



if you plan on gaming, then y bother with a thin laptop equipped with a ulv processor? Its a suicide mission i tell u!
before you know it, your cpu along with the thin design will start bottlenecking the gpu, rendering your gpu quite useless.

and about the hd 8850m's equivalent Nvidia ....
looking at the specs... i would say its about as fast as a gt 650m. 
From the looks of it, a 8850 would perform better than a 650m in higher resolutions(900-1080p) while the latter will perform better for lower res (~768-900p)


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 16, 2014)

I really wish this lappy had a Full HD option. Would Dell ever bring back customization to laptops?!


----------

